# Looking for the following:



## Cava256 (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I bought a wrecked 2004 GTO and I'm looking for the following parts. Hopefully someone on here can point me into the right direction.

Right Stock Headlight
Right Fender
05/06 Hood
Sap Grille
Front Bumper
Driver's Side Airbag
Passenger's Side Airbag

Thanks


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

you should list in your profile where you live


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Cava256 said:


> Well I bought a wrecked 2004 GTO and I'm looking for the following parts. Hopefully someone on here can point me into the right direction.
> 
> Right Stock Headlight
> Right Fender
> ...


Front bumper will be near impossible to find, SAP grills used are $$ your better off getting the Repro ones (Vender on this site), everythign else can be found on eBay or forums from totaled cars.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> *Front bumper will be near impossible to find,* SAP grills used are $$ your better off getting the Repro ones (Vender on this site), everythign else can be found on eBay or forums from totaled cars.


Why? Front bumper (and I am assuming that he is meaning the bumper cover) is still available new from GM. GM Partshouse has them for about $645, as well as all the other bumper components.

mac


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

macgto7004 said:


> Why? Front bumper (and I am assuming that he is meaning the bumper cover) is still available new from GM. GM Partshouse has them for about $645, as well as all the other bumper components.
> 
> mac


I assumed that since he bought a wrecked GTO, he wouldn't mind some used parts. I fixed mine with used parts, except for some suspension stuff. Insurance cut me a check for $6500 and I fixed it for $1800. Only part I had trouble finding was a bumper cover. Ended up dropping alot of money on the bumper cover. When you call GM Parts House, ask for Gene. He will take care of you.


----------



## Cava256 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Jpalamar, did you receive my email on the 05/06 rear bumper?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Cava256 said:


> Hey Jpalamar, did you receive my email on the 05/06 rear bumper?


I did, I'm not really looking to sell it. I would trade for an aftermarket one or an 04 with the PFYC inserts already installed. My GTO is my DD. I thought I replied. My bad.


----------



## carbon (Jul 28, 2009)

well im new to this forum but im trying to post up a thread on a group buy on carbon parts need some help where to start.


----------

